# py27-numpy missing header



## madjack1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi guys
I'm having a problem with one of my ports (math/py-numpy) on a portupgrade. At this point the only thing that I can tell is that it's missing a header. I can't tell exactly what the error is because all of the info runs off of the screen to fast. How can I store the console info into a text file so I can go back and see exactly whats going on?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2012)

madjack1 said:
			
		

> How can I store the console info into a text file so I can go back and see exactly whats going on?



Run script(1) before starting the build.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 12, 2012)

See script(1)? BTW several of the ports I've installed depending upon that port, I found out late yesterday, do not work.  (The post above me posted a few seconds before...)


----------



## madjack1 (Jul 12, 2012)

It says something about installing python-dev or python-devel but I can't find the port.


----------



## madjack1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I installed psearch and found a libopensync-python-devel which I'm installing now. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## madjack1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Well that didn't work now it has a missing pth.h directory. For the record because I'm jumping back and forth between two computers in different rooms the name of the port I tried is libopensync-plugin-python-devel. In other words I can't see the screens so some of this may not be perfect.


----------



## madjack1 (Jul 12, 2012)

This thread can be marked as solved. Although I haven't found out what the problem is the original question was answered. It looks like my Python upgrade may have problems but before I remove it and reinstall it I'm going to try to find out what program installed py27-numpy in the first place and decide if I even need it. If I still have problems I'll repost it with another thread.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2012)

`% pkg_info -R py27-numpy\*`
will show which packages depend on it.


----------



## madjack1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok
I figured out the problem. I originally compiled python27 with pthreads in the make config process. After I deinstalled it and installed it without the pthreads everything is up to date. Thanks for everyones help.


----------

